# Cracker Barrel bikes



## Big Moe (Jan 27, 2015)

Just ate at 2 different cracker barrel's and took pics of the bikes they have hanging from the ceiling and thought let's start a thread on them here are the first 2 pictures.


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 27, 2015)

I like that they hang bikes for display, as long as their models that aren't very collectable. There is a Cracker Barrel in Missouri that has a monark holiday boys tank bike with regular springer, not the usual super deluxe one. It's a really nice original paint bike and I'll get a pic the next time I stop in. Rob.


----------



## randallace (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## catfish (Jan 28, 2015)

I have seen bikes hanging in every Cracker Barrel I've ever gone too. I think three or four different places. But the bikes I've seen are usually 60s middle weights.


----------



## Euphman06 (Jan 28, 2015)

That bike looks nice from that angle... I wonder if anyone has ever tried to buy one of these? Would they let them go?




randallace said:


>


----------



## petritl (Jan 28, 2015)

This is from this morning in Concord, NC




btw: I have tried to purchase the hanging decor in a Cracker Barrel before (Chatanooga), the manager didn't even want to discuss it.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jan 28, 2015)

Euphman06 said:


> That bike looks nice from that angle... I wonder if anyone has ever tried to buy one of these? Would they let them go?




I bet if you could get to the right person and offer to take it down and replace it with something similar you might have a chance. Same people go all the time so you could sell the it's something different for your customers to look at. Having said that I bet no way in he//.


----------



## catfish (Jan 28, 2015)

schwinnbikebobb said:


> I bet if you could get to the right person and offer to take it down and replace it with something similar you might have a chance. Same people go all the time so you could sell the it's something different for your customers to look at. Having said that I bet no way in he//.




All of the stuff they have hanging up has a bar code on it. Everything is inventoried.... I doubt they would sell anything.


----------



## TexasDart (Jan 28, 2015)

I tried to buy one...they said NO!


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Jan 28, 2015)

*hello*

ill  get the  one  in mattoon  illinois  and put it on here  chucksoldbikes


----------



## rickyd (Jan 28, 2015)

Nice westfield made bike in springfield mo had manager ask hq if it could be sold answer was no. rick


----------



## petritl (Feb 13, 2015)

Cracker barrel off I 24 outside Murfreesboro,  TN


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 13, 2015)

Looptail Colson


----------



## Euphman06 (Feb 13, 2015)

Love those looptail frames...


----------



## militarymonark (Feb 13, 2015)

They wont sell anything. I inquired to the regional manager, the most I could get out of him was the number to the persons that go around to auctions and buy the stuff up and put them in their warehouse for later use. Apparently they have a huge warehouse full of all of this old stuff.


----------



## the tinker (Feb 13, 2015)

About ten years ago I worked ( I am a retired carpenter) with another carpenter that remodeled  a restaurant here in Chicago( I cant remember what one).  He said the whole place was done up with the old stuff like cracker barrel. he knew I liked the old bikes. he told me when they re vamped the place everything went to the dumpster including a schwinn phantom that another worker took home. he said nothing was saved , and was free for the taking.


----------



## petritl (Feb 22, 2015)

West Memphis


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 22, 2015)

Maybe I should work for these guys...I like crackers and I think I could make it work that the nicer bikes I find wouldn't get the inventory sticker.
I could be a corporate picker, seriously that sounds like a pretty cool job... an adrenaline rush every day!
Chris


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Feb 22, 2015)

militarymonark said:


> They wont sell anything. I inquired to the regional manager, the most I could get out of him was the number to the persons that go around to auctions and buy the stuff up and put them in their warehouse for later use. Apparently they have a huge warehouse full of all of this old stuff.




Exactly. When they do remodels all of this stuff goes into there warehouse and gets swapped out with fresh stuff or stuff from other locations. TGIFridays does the same thing with vintage BMX bikes, only difference is Fridays has no problem drilling right through a frame to mount a bike to the wall :eek:


----------



## 46powerwagon (Feb 22, 2015)

Here's one from Evansville, IN and another from Springfield, MO.  
Gary


----------



## ZOOK (Feb 22, 2015)

I like seeing the bikes. Not so much the food.


----------



## petritl (Mar 2, 2015)

Shelbyville, KY....Post war Schwinn


----------



## partsguy (Mar 2, 2015)

I used to live in Shlebyville, KY. Too bad most of memories there are very, very bad. I try think positive though when I have to drive through there.


----------



## partsguy (Mar 2, 2015)

militarymonark said:


> They wont sell anything. I inquired to the regional manager, the most I could get out of him was the number to the persons that go around to auctions and buy the stuff up and put them in their warehouse for later use. Apparently they have a huge warehouse full of all of this old stuff.




I visiting family for the weekend and on that Sunday and as I watched the morning news, there was a tour of their warehouse. Every bicycle, railroad lantern, tin sign, and rusty piece of farm equipment was inventoried. The warehouse is huge and restaurants can swap oout their antiques if they wish. Nothing is ever sold.


----------



## filmonger (Mar 2, 2015)

If you are a corp. raider you could buy up all their stock.... take the bikes ....then resell the company!!!!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 2, 2015)

From most of the bikes I've seen it wouldn't be worth it! V/r Shawn


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 2, 2015)

Freqman1 said:


> From most of the bikes I've seen it wouldn't be worth it! V/r Shawn




How true. How often do you see a dayton super streamline or shelby speed line airflow hanging from the ceiling?


----------



## catfish (Mar 2, 2015)

rollfaster said:


> How true. How often do you see a dayton super streamline or shelby speed line airflow hanging from the ceiling?




That realy depends on whose house you visit....


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 2, 2015)

catfish said:


> That realy depends on whose house you visit....




Yea but we're talking Cracker Barrels here and you ain't gonna see that stuff! V/r Shawn


----------



## petritl (Mar 2, 2015)

Fletcher, NC.

Interesting chain ring and kickstand.


----------



## petritl (Mar 2, 2015)

Before this thread was started, the best bike I seen hanging was a Panther II although the Chatanooga, TN Cracker Barrel has a home made vespa like scooter hanging that I tried to buy.


----------



## petritl (Mar 5, 2015)

Cambridge, OH


----------



## Hammer (Mar 7, 2015)

*Cracker Barrel in Bardstown KY*

Dunno the model it was busy I could only snap a few passing pics


----------



## pedal_junky (Jul 12, 2015)

Bumping the Cracker Barrel. Statesville,  NC.


----------



## partsguy (Jul 12, 2015)




----------



## mre straightbar (Jul 12, 2015)

partsguy said:


> View attachment 225061



Hahaha


----------

